# Schusswaffen



## RivkaS

> Der Hafen wimmelte nur so von voll bewaffneten Soldaten und schwere Panzer standen zu beiden Seiten des Kais vor dem die "Ocean Vigour" ankerte. Auf den Dächern uns gegenüber waren *Schußwaffen* angebracht


Jetzt brauche ich Mal wieder was Militärisches - im Original-Text steht "Schuss-Maschienen", ich weiß aber nicht, wie die Dinger heißen und Schußwaffen ist zu wenig, wie ihr aus dem Text-Zitat sehen könnt, müssen es schwere Waffen sein. Weiß jemand was?
r.


----------



## Marty*

Wie wäre es mit dem Begriff "Abwehrgeschütze"?
_Auf den Dächern uns gegenüber waren Abwehrgeschütze angebracht.
_


----------



## RivkaS

Zu heftig, ich dachte eher an Maschinengewehre....


----------



## Marty*

RivkaS said:


> Zu heftig, ich dachte eher an Maschinengewehre....



Ah, ok. Ist _Maschinengewehr_ das Wort, das Du gesucht hast oder benötigst Du noch einen anderen Begriff?


----------



## Sepia

"Schuss-Maschinen" als begriff sind mir total unbekannt obwohl ich schon einige Jahre mit diesem Thema beschäftigt habe. Wenn es sich um moderne Sachen handelt, könnte es sich um so was ähnliches wie die Gatling-Guns auf den Schiffe handeln. Das sind super-schnell schießende Maschinengewhere, die nicht mann-bedient sind, sondern von einem radar-unterstützten Computer. Reagiert und schießt auf Missile. Einige von euch habt vielleicht von den Dingern in Verbindung mit dem Falkland-Krieg gehört.


----------



## RivkaS

Sorry Sepia - wir reden von 1947... ahm... nix missiles...


----------



## Sepia

RivkaS said:


> Sorry Sepia - wir reden von 1947... ahm... nix missiles...




Ah - Exodus und so? Dann denke ich, dass das Wort Schuss-Maschiene so sehr durch den Wind ist, dass man alte Fotos von dem Ort zur hilfe nehmen muss, wenn man es genau wissen will. Ich habe wie gesagt mit viel mit Schießen und den zugehörigen Gerätschaften beschäftigt und nur "Maschine" in "Maschinen-Pistole/Gewehr" und in "macchina thermo-ballistica" (thermo-ballistische Maschine), wie ein italienischer Designer seine höchst futurisch aussehende Pistole bezeichnete,  gehört.


----------



## RivkaS

Sepia said:


> Ah - Exodus und so?


LOL - erfasst!



> und nur "Maschine" in "Maschinen-Pistole/Gewehr" ... gehört.


Ich werd dann Maschinen-Gewehr einsetzen, was besseres fällt mir auch nicht ein,
thanks,
r.


----------



## dec-sev

RivkaS said:


> Sorry Sepia - wir reden von 1947... ahm... nix missiles...


 
Ich kenne mich in Waffen nicht so gut wie Sepia, aber sogar ich über _Katjuscha_ hörte. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katjuscha_(Raketenwerfer)

Ist _missile _denn nicht dasselbe wie _Raketen_- oder _reaktives Geschoss_?


----------



## Sepia

dec-sev said:


> Ich kenne mich in Waffen nicht so gut wie Sepia, aber sogar ich über _Katjuscha_ hörte.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katjuscha_(Raketenwerfer)
> 
> Ist _missile _denn nicht dasselbe wie _Raketen_- oder _reaktives Geschoss_?



Gewissermaßen kannst du da recht haben. Obwohl ich nie die Bezeichnung Missile für andere Raketen gehört habe, als die, die irgeneinen eigenen Steuermechanismus besitzen. Deine "gute alte" RPG 7 kenne ich z.B. auch nur als Panzerabwehrrakete. (Schultergestützte Panzerabwehrwaffe - weit verbreitet in den Ostblock-Ländern).


----------



## Donny Jepp

RivkaS said:


> LOL - erfasst!
> 
> 
> Ich werd dann Maschinen-Gewehr einsetzen, was besseres fällt mir auch nicht ein,
> thanks,
> r.



Hallo RivkaS,

warum belässt du es nicht bei der Übersetzung des veralterten Ausdrucks "Schuss-Maschinen" um den historischen Charakter Deines Ursprungsatzes wiederzugeben? Ich habe durch Google "shooting machine" mit Verweis auf die Zeit zwischen den beiden Weltkriegen gefunden. Der Ausdruck wird in den (historischen) Texten in Anführungszeichen gesetzt um zu markieren, dass es sich um die Wiedergabe eines veralterten Ausdrucks handelt.

(Ich wollte auch die Seiten verlinken, in denen ich die Ergebnisse gefunden habe, aber als Newbie darf ich noch keine Links posten. Du müsstest die betreffenden Seiten über "shooting machine" + " world war" auch selbst in Google finden können.)


----------



## Robocop

> Auf den Dächern uns gegenüber waren *Schußwaffen* angebracht.


Mein Vorschlag: Auf den Dächern uns gegenüber (besser: auf den Dächern gegenüber bzw. auf den gegenüberliegenden Dächern) waren Geschütze/Maschinengewehre/Raketenwerfer *in Stellung gebracht.*
 
"Schiessmaschinen" (nicht "Schussmaschinen") würde ich nur im Kontext der Antike benutzen. Die Bezeichnung "Schusswaffen" wird nur für tragbare Waffen verwendet, sie werden deshalb auch nirgendwo angebracht (das heisst festgemacht), sondern allerhöchstens in Anschlag gebracht.


----------



## heidita

Und einfach *"Geschosse"?*


----------



## Robocop

heidita said:


> Und einfach *"Geschosse"?*



Kannst Du das anhand eines Satzes erläutern, der den vorliegenden Kontext berücksichtigt? Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## martl

"Geschoss" ist das, was vorne rauskommt bei den Feuerwaffen.... und es heißt "Maschinengewehr", ohne "ie", aber das nur am Rande.
Das Wort "Schussmaschine" oder "Schiessmaschine" existiert meiner Meinung nach nicht.

"Geschütze" passt gut. Oder was spricht gegen das gute alte Wort "Kanone"?


----------



## RivkaS

Martl - meine Rechtschreibung war schon immer etwas besonderes... 
für den Rest der Kommentare - Samstag Abend werde ich darüber nachdenken, gut?
Schönes Wochenende an alle


----------



## heidita

Robocop said:


> Kannst Du das anhand eines Satzes erläutern, der den vorliegenden Kontext berücksichtigt? Ich bin gespannt!


 
*



Beispiel(e): 
Das fünf Meter lange Geschoss zündet und jagt in den Himmel über der Ostsee, sein kreischendes Getöse schmerzt empfindlich im Ohr. (Quelle: DIE WELT 2000)
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Robocop

*@heidita:* 
Du hast mich *missverstanden*! Es hätte mich einfach interessiert zu erfahren, wie Du "Geschosse" in RivkaS Text verwenden willst. Ich sehe nämlich nicht, wie das gehen sollte.


----------



## Sepia

*Beispiel(e): 
Das fünf Meter lange Geschoss zündet und jagt in den Himmel über der Ostsee, sein kreischendes Getöse schmerzt empfindlich im Ohr. (Quelle: DIE WELT 2000)


*Journalistische Ausdrucksweisen müssen ja auch nicht fachlich korrekt sein. Sie sind es zumindest oft nicht.


----------



## Robocop

Der ursprüngliche Satz von RivkaS lautete:
"Der Hafen wimmelte nur so von voll bewaffneten Soldaten und schwere Panzer standen zu beiden Seiten des Kais vor dem die "Ocean Vigour" ankerte. Auf den Dächern uns gegenüber waren *Schußwaffen* angebracht."

Als heidita das Wort "Geschosse" vorschlug, fragte ich mich, wie er (heidita) dieses Wort im Text von RivkaS verwenden würde. Das ist mir nämlich ein Rätsel.


----------



## Donny Jepp

The expression "shooting machine" was in use in the first half of the 20th century (roughly speaking). In these days, automatic (or fully automatic) weapons were extraordinary objects with hardly apprehensible technology and mechanisms. (In my view) It is very likely that authors used expressions like "shooting machine" to mark this distinctiveness* (or because they did not know better?). Hence I think using this expression in a translation to mark its historical quality is adaequate.

The second example also shows that a "shooting machine" need not necessarily be the same as a machine gun.

* Please not the inverted commas (additional marker?) in the examples quoted below.

With reference to 1911 (quote from http://historytogo.utah.gov/salt_lake_tribune/in_another_time/012896.html)
Until 1911, Nevada depended on the gallows to mete out the death penalty, but its Legislature broke with the past and amended the penal code to include firing squads. First to make use of the option was Andriza Mircovich in May 1913. The state responded by ordering a "shooting machine" from an Eastern foundry.

With reference to approx. 1910 to approx 1930 (dates not sure; quote from: http://www.jewishgen.org/yizkor/sokoly/Sok247.html)
After a few minutes, an armed unit passed through, headed by the officer Sharifi and the Amir Machmoud Paor, our friend. I told them what had happened to us in a critical tone, and asked them to accompany us to Tel-Chai. At that moment, we heard a round of shots and we saw hundreds of Bedouin sliding down the hill from Tel-Chai. “The Jews are shooting,” said the officer. At that time, in Tel-Chai they used a “shooting machine.” At the order to fire, thirty rifles shot simultaneously.


----------



## Robocop

As I mentioned already, I know the term "*Schiessmaschine*" (eine Maschine, die schiessen bzw. etwas verschiessen kann - by the way, http://wortschatz.uni-leipzig.de/ has "Schussmaschine") very well from contexts related to the Ancient World or early Middle Ages. My first idea of a shooting machine is an apparatus that can throw iron balls or rocks over some distance. To my knowledge, such shooting machines were used during sieges.
In our time, we have the "(Bolzen)Schuss*apparat*", for example, which is used for the slaughtering of animals.


----------



## martl

Robocop said:


> As I mentioned already, I know the term "*Schiessmaschine*" (eine Maschine, die schiessen bzw. etwas verschiessen kann - by the way, _wortschatz.uni-leipzig.de_ has "Schussmaschine") very well from contexts related to the Ancient World or early Middle Ages. My first idea of a shooting machine is an apparatus that can throw iron balls or rocks over some distance. To my knowledge, such shooting machines were used during sieges.
> In our time, we have the "(Bolzen)Schuss*apparat*", for example, which is used for the slaughtering of animals.


"Schiessmaschine" has a total of 142 hits on google, and it seems to be used for devices for training hockey goalies or maybe tennis players.
"Schussmaschine" hits 472 on google and seems to be used for a device you fix your gun in when adjusting the vizors.

given those numbers we can safely assume that both terms are neither active spoken german, nor mean what is intended here...
I as a native speaker have never ever seen one of both words actively used in my life.

i'd still use "Geschütze", "Kanonen" or "Artillerie"

M.


----------



## Robocop

Mein erster Vorschlag war: 


> Auf den Dächern uns gegenüber (besser: auf den Dächern gegenüber bzw. auf den gegenüberliegenden Dächern) waren Geschütze/Maschinengewehre/Raketenwerfer *in Stellung gebracht.*


Nun ist mir eingefallen, dass man auch darauf verzichten könnte, die genaue Art der Waffen zu erwähnen. Stattdessen könnte man die Wendung "leichte/schwere Waffen in Stellung bringen" verwenden.

Also neuer Vorschlag:
Auf den gegenüberliegenden Dächern *waren leichte Waffen in Stellung gebracht* (waren leichte Waffen aufgestellt).

(ich kann mir übrigens vorstellen, dass der Abschuss von *schweren *Waffen (Kanonen, Artillerie, etc.) *auf einem Dach* für das Haus selbst verheerend sein könnte...!!)


----------

